

Ask HN: Are any companies integrating social networking with digital cameras? - corgan1003

Mobile phone cameras (at least the ones I am aware of) aren't too great.  Wouldn't it be awesome if I could post a high quality picture from my digital camera to a social network while I was at a concert? Are there any companies working on this?
======
ScottWhigham
TwitPic already lets you do that, doesn't it? I'm surprised that the Facebook
iPhone app doesn't let you (I haven't looked). IMO this seems logical and, for
that reason, I would assume Facebook, Flickr, et al are working hard at
putting that together.

~~~
corgan1003
Well both Twitpic and Fbook allow mobile uploads, but my question is more
about the digital camera companies. It would be awesome to have a button on my
high quality digital camera that says "post to facebook". This would require
the cameras having a bit more hardware (internet connect, small key pad,
etc.), but if I think I would pay $50 more for the social networking feature
on a high quality camera.

~~~
rdouble
Nikon and Canon put wifi into a few cameras but they didn't sell very well and
were discontinued. EyeFi does what you are talking about.

